# 13yo Female Tortoiseshell Persian cat



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a *13 year old female tortoiseshell persian cat* on foster from the _Cinnamon Trust_. Her owner passed away last week and specifically stated that he wanted her to go to a good and loving home.

Her temperament is very laid back and she will happily spend most of the day asleep. She's curled up on the sofa next to me at the moment. She has no problems with being brushed - handy since it needs doing daily!

I will be carrying out home-checks for the local area, or we'll need to arrange for one to be done if you are not in the East Midlands.

I've already had a decent level of interest in her so please let me know soon if you are interested.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Nevermind, I'm keeping her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

fluffosaur said:


> Nevermind, I'm keeping her.


thats so lovely


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

You are keeping her? How fabulous! She looks adorable.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I can't imagine re-homing her now. She needed extensive surgery within a week of getting her & is now in recovery. She's doing really well & has fitted into our lives perfectly.


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to say we have had a few strays in our time over the years but once we have had a visit to the vets, usually for something big, that's it, there ours for good then.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

aw she is gorgeous reminds me of our first ever rescue persian a lovely tortie called Melody. 

Glad you are keeping her


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

She is gorgeous, I have a thing for torties Will you please post more pics of her (once she has fully recovered of course).

Angie x


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

glad she is settled, she looks lovely


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

fluffosaur said:


> Nevermind, I'm keeping her.


ahh lovely. she a older girl thats needs a retirement home


----------

